# Connected...ready I think...now what?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I updated my Soundblaster Live 4bit drivers, I have the RS dB meter at listening position connected to PC via single rca, AVR connected to PC via RCA.

Problems:
The RS meter cal. file is not recognized by my computer...can't even force it.
What do I do next?


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Matt, which RS meter do you have ? There are 3 files, 2 analog and 1 digital.

I am running XP laptop with new RS analog meter and loading cal file was no issue. FIle name RADIOSHACK-33-2055_4050.cal.

Do you get an error? WHat do you mean fyou can not force it?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

33-4050 analog

dell desktop.....file says "RADIOSHACK-33-2055_450.cal"
Windows XP

Windows gives message saying in essence" Cannot open this file, need to know where it came from"....I use Web Search and it results in this: http://shell.windows.com/fileassoc/0409/xml/redir.asp?Ext=cal


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> 33-4050 analog
> 
> dell desktop.....file says "RADIOSHACK-33-2055_450.cal"
> Windows XP
> ...


file should be 4050 not 450, not sure it maters or if yours is a typo.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It is 4050, sorry for typo.


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Hummm, I have no clue. WIll it load any of the other cal files ? Not sure it maters but it is recommended to turn off as many apps as possible, disconnect from internet, shut down virus and spyware apps when running REW.

Did you find any thing doing a search ?

Sorry, I have reached my limit of knowledge on this.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Does this look right?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...34-downloads-page-radioshack-33-2055_4050.cal


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

yep, looks like mine.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright, I guess I have one more thing to do before trying to start to take measurements......calibrate my Soundblaster Live! 24Bit??


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

SO you got the spl cal file to load ?

Yes, you need to calibrate your sound card using a loop cable.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm lost.
I calibrated the spl, but it keeps saying reading is way too low('measure tone sweep). Should be no lower than -10dB and I'm at -80dB?
I don't know if the soundcard is calibrated.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

So I need to buy (2) two to one rca adapts?
To make the loop?


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

REW help in the tool is very helpful as well as the stickies.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ards/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't even know if I'm plugged into inputs or outputs or line level in on my PC.
Also, much of that verbage is not something I understand. I am barely computer literate.
I just picked one of the two not in use next to the one I use for my PC to AVR for internet music.

Seems to be taking readings though, so I think I just need to find (2) stereo two to one rca adaptors?(so I can calibrate sound card through the loop)
Can I get these at Radioshack?


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

I do not know about your soundcard but assuming you have a correct one, you use the line in and out. Mine is the one linked here. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rds/10668-usb-soundcard-vista-compatible.html

I use the right out to right in and yes you can get a short one from RS. You will need two cables in the end. One from line out to AVR and line in from RS SPL.

I would use the RS SPL cable to make the loop test.

Most any RCA cable will work.


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Eagles, I have been learning REW in the last week, here is my posting and not done yet but finally starting the HEAR results.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s-when-you-have-multiple-subs.html#post117677

Look at weverbs REW Noob post as well.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have SBLive 24Bit, but I don't have anything that looks like that on the back of my tower.
Just 4 mono females and a R/B/G/ strip.
I have one connecting RS dB meter and another connecting(24/7 for years) the tower to my AVR.(have adaptor at avr end to go from mono to stereo into avr)


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you looked at this, not sure if your is internal or external, this covers external.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ndblaster-live-24-bit-usb-external-setup.html


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It must be internal as I can't see it but my menus look nothing like that.(no rooms with speakers on the wall, etc.)


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Well your going to need cables if you pursue REW so might as well get whats required to perfrom a soundcard loop test. 

WOuld not worry too much what the menu looks like.

Sorry, I just do not know enough about soundcards to tell you what to do except try it and worst case you may need another one. The Turttle Beach SRM is $60 at Newegg or $79 at Frys if you have one local.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> I have SBLive 24Bit, but I don't have anything that looks like that on the back of my tower.
> Just 4 mono females and a R/B/G/ strip.
> I have one connecting RS dB meter and another connecting(24/7 for years) the tower to my AVR.(have adaptor at avr end to go from mono to stereo into avr)


I assume you have an internal sound card, Right???

The 4 mono females ... Do they look like this  SounBlaster 24 ???

Or is it  this one  ... this is an external, I can't find any Live 24 on their web site that said internal just all this  sound cards


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, the internal pic is what I have!(first link)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Yup, the internal pic is what I have!(first link)


Can you read how they're labeled??? ... front, rear, sub, etc. we need to see if there's anything that said "Line in" (I recall that "Mic In" can be used sometimes ... but not always), but in some new computer it works ...:yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> I don't even know if I'm plugged into inputs or outputs or line level in on my PC.


I found the card manual ... and shows this

Jack or Connector Description 
1. (LIGHT BLUE)
Line In/Mic In/Digital I/O jack (DIGITAL_IO) Connects to analog devices like music synthesizers and other line-level sources. 
Connects to an external microphone for voice input. 
Connects to the Digital I/O Module (available separately). 
2. (LIGHT GREEN)
Line Out 1 jack (_1) Connects to Front Left and Front Right inputs on powered analog speakers or an external amplifier for audio output. 
3. (BLACK)
Line Out 2 jack (_2) Connects to Rear Left, Rear Right and Side Right (only on 7.1 speaker systems) inputs on powered analog speakers or an external amplifier for audio output. 
4. (ORANGE)
Line Out 3 jack (_3) Connects to Front Center, Subwoofer and Side Left (only on 7.1 speaker systems) or Rear Center (only on 6.1 speaker systems) inputs on powered analog speakers, or an external amplifier for audio output. 
5. 
Creative Proprietary connector Provides a proprietary connection for other devices. Do not connect a device to this connector unless instructed to do so. 
6. 
AUX In connector (AUX_IN) Connects to internal audio sources such as TV Tunes or MPEG drives. 



> Seems to be taking readings though, so I think I just need to find (2) stereo two to one rca adaptors?(so I can calibrate sound card through the loop)
> Can I get these at Radioshack?


Yes, or you can get a mini to RCA "Y" at BB, CC or any other store ...:yes:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the help!
I'll pick one up tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Cool, thanks for the help!
> I'll pick one up tomorrow and go from there.


:T


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Can I use an AVR to make the loop with just rca's and no adaptors?(I have like 8 RCA cables)
I have a Onkyo 506 sitting here not in use.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Can I use an AVR to make the loop with just rca's and no adaptors?(I have like 8 RCA cables) I have a Onkyo 506 sitting here not in use.


I don't think so ...

Remember that you have to use just the right channel because REW uses a mono signal not stereo, if you connect a mini 1/8" from sound card, it will pick up both sides (L+R) and left doesn't carry any signal ... so when you calibrate the sound card you'll get a strange graph (I did the same, I used a single 1/8" cable stereo and mono and it didn't work until I got the mini and splited the signal), and same goes when measuring sub/speakers :yes:

You have to split the cable at the mini plug (use just the right side, I think is the RED and leave the left alone) :bigsmile:

As far as using the 506 to make the loop and measure the sub/speakers response, is okay; but I suggest you to use the equipment that you regularly use to power them ... :yes:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I was hoping to just use it as a passthrough to complete the loop, not as power for anything.

So a mini male phono plug to dual female rca connections.....I need two of these, correct?

These connectors and adaptors are all foreign to me so Idon't know what you are talking about most of the time unfortunately.
Still have ALOT to learn in the audio world.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> I was hoping to just use it as a passthrough to complete the loop, not as power for anything.


Even as passthrough it will add another conversion to the signal ...:yes:



> So a mini male phono plug to dual female rca connections.....I need two of these, correct?


Correct :T



> These connectors and adaptors are all foreign to me so Idon't know what you are talking about most of the time unfortunately.


Sorry ... here is picture of the  mini to RCA adapter  (don't buy this, they have one that cost less than $3.00 ... mini 1/8" will go into the back of computer and the RCA to AVR ..:yes:

Just check on the AVR wich color is right (I think is the red side) :yes:



> ...Still have ALOT to learn in the audio world...


We're in the same boat ... everyday we learn something new :bigsmile:


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> I was hoping to just use it as a passthrough to complete the loop, not as power for anything.
> 
> So a mini male phono plug to dual female rca connections.....I need two of these, correct?
> 
> ...


2 of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...1&kw=y+cable&origkw=y+cable&parentPage=search

along with 1 pack of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...32058.2032231.2032280&pg=11&parentPage=family


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have one of those....it goes from the end of a mono plug cable from my PC to stereo male RCA's into my AVR.

So I don't want two of the one piece adaptors that are like 1" long?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> I have one of those....it goes from the end of a mono plug cable from my PC to stereo male RCA's into my AVR.
> 
> So I don't want two of the one piece adaptors that are like 1" long?


If your cable is long enough to connect computer to AVR you don't ... just be sure to get a cable long enough to connect computer to SPL in your listening position :yes:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a handful of rca's long enough to go from pc to listening position.
But still need the adaptors.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

After getting the wrong things I have finally made the loop and have my spl at listening position and connected to my AVR's aux.

So how do I go about calibrating my SoundBlaster Live 24Bit internal sound card?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

What now?
When I add one of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102972&cp=
to the end of my rca to phono connection at my soundcard I've had for a few years, I lose my bass completely?
Take it out of the connection and it works fine again?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

20 more views since last post, but not one opinion or reccomendation?
I could really use some help as this process has been an ongoing headache and Ijust want to get it done already.
I set-up my whole home theater, including big diy projects, with much more ease than this stuff.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

The cable coming out of the sound card, try swapping which one is looped backed. Also, maybe try posting a picture of how you having things hooked up. This diagram is basically how it should look:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion-basics-rew-interconnection-rs-meter1.jpg

:huh:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I dont have a digital camera, but that is 'exactly' how it is hooked up..

I did try switching of everything multiple times and it is the same scenario no matter what.
I have my soundcard set for 5.1 but only get 2.1 if normally connected and 2.0 if I use the loop adapter.(Y-Cable)


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> 20 more views since last post, but not one opinion or reccomendation?
> I could really use some help as this process has been an ongoing headache and Ijust want to get it done already.
> I set-up my whole home theater, including big diy projects, with much more ease than this stuff.


I am right brained. I need pictures.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So how do I go about calibrating my SoundBlaster Live 24Bit internal sound card?


You have all your cables connected, yet you haven't accomplished step one, which is calibating your soundcard.

Remove all your cables. Clear all meter and soundcard calibration files.

Connect a single cable from the right channel line-out to the right channel line-in using a splitter on each jack to 'break-out' the right channel from the soundcards stereo jacks.

Place and leave the soundcard in stereo only mode with no effects turned on.

Do not check the "use left channel as calibration reference" and do not ever use the left channel.

Execute the soundcard Measure routine and save the soundcard calibration file.

Post the graph of that file before proceeding.

brucek


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks!
I'll follow that as soon as I get home.
Got stuck to the boob tube watching my Fightin Phillies last night.


----------

